# Ruger GP100 With Stag Horn Inserts



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Hello All, Just picked up this Ruger 357 with stag horn Grip inserts for $325. Like new, with box and papers. Less than 100 rounds thru it. I took it to the range with My Walther p99 .40 and had such a good time with the Ruger that I never took the Walther out of the bag. I was just wondering if she will hold up as well as the Colt on 357 ammo. Posed with the Colt King Cobra, Walther P99, Walther, P1, and the Blue Kel Tec P32. Ok, I know...No negative comments on the Kel Tec. I've had it for a lotta years and its a good conceal pocket pistol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

It's built like a tank don't worry about it. I've never heard of anyone shooting one loose. Keep your loads within SAAMI standards and your grandkids will enjoy shooting it as much as you do.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can shoot that old Ruger for a 100yrs and I doubt that you will shake it loose with normal .357mag loads. Having said that everything has it's limits. If your a reloader don't go crazy with the powder. I see far to many blowed up guns around here. 
Good luck with yours it's a beauty.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet looking pistol. She will digest any factory ammo all day long. Ruger revolvers are built very well. Old Bill new what he was doing. :smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That is a good looking gun. I love the way Rugers are built. I have a few rugers and they're all wonderfully built and great to shoot. My first gun was ruger, in fact, a stainless 77-22 with a composite stock. Great .22 and I still shoot it!

I don't know that I've ever seen a blue Keltec. Is that something widely available?


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, They were available here in florida, They are made here in Cocoa Beach. The last time I visited the Kel Tec site, they were still available in 4 different colors.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

for 325 you stoled that. Someone read him his rights


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice GP100 though that Colt King Cobra is certainly an eye-catcher also. :smt023


----------

